# 400 rat rescue!



## piney (Mar 10, 2008)

I have spoken to a woman who is doinf a rat rescue of over 400 rats, she is located in New York and will be needing to find good homes. here is her link.

http://www.freewebs.com/ratsinneed/ i hope the link works


----------



## piney (Mar 10, 2008)

i guess the guy got rid of them before the spca got there.... i hope he didnt do anything stupid, but she has other adoptable rats.


----------

